# كيف يمكن الحصول على منحة للخارج



## drilling engineer (22 أغسطس 2011)

عايز أعرف إزاى ممكن الواحد يحصل على منحة للدراسة بالخارج وتكون الدراسة مجانية .. 


هو أنا سمعت عن منحة اكسون موبيل .. 

بس الشروط كانت كتير أوى .. 

واختبارات التويفل لازم يكون ليك سكور معين .. 

عموما لو أى حد عنده اى معلومات نقدر نحصل بيها على منحة للدراسة فى الخارج .. بس يكون الشرح بتاعه وافى او واحد مجرب لانى دخلت على مواقع كتير ولقيت أفلام دون أن أستفيد .. 

عايز أدرس هندسة بترول او أى فرع هندسة


----------



## جيولوجى امير (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بيك اخى 
بس انا قرات عن هذه المنحه مش كاتبين انهم عاوزين هندسه بترول
هم كاتبين
العلوم الجيولوجيه او الهندسه الجيولوجيه وممكن الهندسه الكميائيه


----------

